# When it rains it pours, Fluval 406 out of service



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

After trying to deal with noise/sand issues with an Aquaclear 70 (another thread), a 10 month old Fluval started to throw temper tantrums. Upon inspection on what the problem was, discovered the impeller blade and impeller magnet were no longer 'locking'. There is a little piece of plastic inside the impeller blade that locks with the impeller magnet, this had worn out.

Unfortunately this piece is not covered under Hagen warranty.

For Fluval 406 owners, do you have similar experience ? Worn out in 10 months ?

Unlike the Aquaclear 70, where sand gets into the impeller housing, no sand gets into the impeller assembly of this 406.

Just a tad surprised that this piece broke after only 10 months of use.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

*** had my 405's running for 3 yrs, only incident was when I broke the plastic cover of the impeller (cheap to replace at least)
I've bought at least one impeller for an ac110 in that time.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have 2 405's for over 7 years now. Had to replace the impeller after 4 years or so of trouble free service. I noticed that the impeller blade to the impeller magnet interface is better designed in the 405's.

Perhaps what prompted the change to this new design is to run a quieter filter. The piece that interfaces with the magnet is much longer and a bit thicker with the 405s.

I still like Fluvals, the 405s were dependable, oh last months the handle to regulate the water flow finally broke. The FX5 And 6 are workhorses.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

chopsteeks said:


> After trying to deal with noise/sand issues with an Aquaclear 70 (another thread), a 10 month old Fluval started to throw temper tantrums. Upon inspection on what the problem was, discovered the impeller blade and impeller magnet were no longer 'locking'. There is a little piece of plastic inside the impeller blade that locks with the impeller magnet, this had worn out.
> 
> Unfortunately this piece is not covered under Hagen warranty.
> 
> ...


Well as a mechanic I can tell you that there is nothing that has ever been built that can't be utterly destroyed by sand. Weather we are talking a $200 fluval filter or a 40 million dollar military helicopter the end result is the same.


----------

